# Fox vs Magpie



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

This morning I woke up to find a Fox wandering around my garden, I grabbed my video camera when a Magpie came down and was trying to peck at him but got scared everytime the fox moved: 
YouTube - ‪Fox Vs Bird‬‏


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So Good! :2thumb:

He did try so hard to sneak in and peck him!! :lol2:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mine do this all the time with dogs, cats, gulls, geese, eagle owls! I am sure they have a sence of humour, they just love anoying stuff thats bigger than them! He was very nervous though, mine usualy manage to pull a tail or get a couple of jabs in somwhere.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> Mine do this all the time with dogs, cats, gulls, geese, eagle owls! I am sure they have a sence of humour, they just love anoying stuff thats bigger than them! He was very nervous though, mine usualy manage to pull a tail or get a couple of jabs in somwhere.


 

Many years ago before my cats wernt allowed to roam I had to rescue my ginger cat from 2 magpies, one had him by the tail and the other by his ear, they looked like they were trying to fly away with him:lol2:


----------



## lopz (Jun 11, 2011)

Horde FTW!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Do ya think maybe the magpie was trying to get some fur for a nest?


----------

